# Epson Drucker Problem



## Pherseus (8. September 2005)

Hi. 

 Ich habe folgendes Problem. Habe zuhause einen Epson C66, der über USB angeschlossen wird und als Betrioebssystem WIN XP. Hab nun vor kurzem XP neuinstalliert. Vorhher hatte der Drucker wunderbar funktioniert. un habe ich das Problem, dasnn wenn ich den Drucker installieren möchte, von Win XP erkannt wird das ein neues USB gerät angeschlossen wurde, aber m Installationsprogramm von Epson der Drucker nicht gefunden wird und ich den Anschluss überprüfen soll. 

 Kann mir jemand helfen? Habe etwas gegoggelt und 1 2 Beiträge gefunden wo Leute ähnliche Probleme hatten, eine Lösung stand dort aber nirgends.


----------



## Marius Heil (9. September 2005)

Mhhh, irgendwie findet er den Drucker bei der Installation nie, weiß auch nicht wieso, aber du kannst einfach die Erkennung abbrechen und dann hitnerher bei den Druckereigenscahften den Anschluss umstellen, falls nötig, so mach ich das immer,...




Marius


----------



## Pherseus (11. September 2005)

auf was müsste der den umgestellt werden weil das habe ich auch schon probiert aber drucken geht nicht. der steht halt auf LPT1


----------



## Marius Heil (12. September 2005)

Hi,

ich weiß ncith, wei du ihn angeschlossen hast, geh unter STart==>Einstellungen==>Drucker und Faxgeräte, dann auf den Drucker rechtsklicken und Eigenschaften, dann auf den Reiter Anschlüsse klicken. Wenn du ihn per USB dran hast, was ich denke, probier einfach mal die USB Anschlüsse durch, es wird dir acuh wahrscheinlcih angezeigt werden, wo er dran sit.



Marius


----------



## Pherseus (13. September 2005)

ja ist mit usb angeschlossen. wie heist den der usb anschluss?


----------



## Marius Heil (13. September 2005)

Mh, da steht einfach //USB001 oder so, schau eifnach da wo der Drucker hintendran angezigt wird und mach nen Haken.


Marius


----------



## monger (14. September 2005)

Das kann auch an SP2 liegen, denn Windows hat den Drucker ja schließlich erkannt.
 Google mal, ob es mehr Probleme mit Epson Druckern gibt.


----------

